# 20 year old college student w/ hyperthyroidism - I think



## veeare4

I can't gain muscle weight, my 'gears' grind very quickly, can't focus, hair is thinning/receding hairline, skin is always dry, easily gaining fat....

Diet history:

A lot of rice is in my diet, in fact every night, as well as yogurt. A lot of carbs (wheat bread/pasta) not too much protein (though lately I've been increasing it, from about 50 grams a day to about 100 grams now), exercise daily.

Drug use:

MDMA (50-60 pills over the course of 1.5 years - last time was 2 months ago, I'm done for good) / cocaine (20-30 times, over the course of 1 year - last time was early 2010 - done for good) / cannabis (7 years - 6 month cycles of heavy daily use, on and off - have smoked only 5/6 times in the past 2 months - I'm slowing that down)

Environment:

My mom b*tches 24/7 - very possible that she has a thyroid problem as well, that would be awesome, because she drains everyone's energy with her lack of constructive criticism and negative energy.

I took 3 blood tests - 1 in Oct of 2010, 1 in February 2011, and 1 in the beg of June 2011.

The levels were very constant - except in Feb 11', my Free T4 was something like 1.2, free T3 3.5, and TSH was .44

I thought I had hypothyroidism - so I bought Porcine Thyroid from n u trivene. I took it daily for about 1.5 months, from late April 11' to the end of May 11'.

I had an appt in early June - I don't take the porcine thyroid anymore after the doctor told me that, if anything, I have HYPERthyroidism.

Then I took the blood test on June 16th 11' with:

T4 - 8.0

T3 (Total) - 98

TSH - .44

He said I was borderlining but 'okay' - I didn't care for what he said, so I got a referral to an endocrinologist. I have an appointment sometime next week, or the week after.

I don't like conventional medicine, but I don't have $ for a naturopathic doctor. I've been browsing naturalnews.com for some natural remedies but Iodine (one of the remedies I Found) was something I was scared to ingest - because I eat a lot of salty food.

Now that I think of it, could the ridiculous sweating brought on by MDMA (I would dance for 8-10 hours in a row, in a humid building) depelted my repository of iodine?

I have a bottle, it's extracted from Kelp.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Andros

veeare4 said:


> I can't gain muscle weight, my 'gears' grind very quickly, can't focus, hair is thinning/receding hairline, skin is always dry, easily gaining fat....
> 
> Diet history:
> 
> A lot of rice is in my diet, in fact every night, as well as yogurt. A lot of carbs (wheat bread/pasta) not too much protein (though lately I've been increasing it, from about 50 grams a day to about 100 grams now), exercise daily.
> 
> Drug use:
> 
> MDMA (50-60 pills over the course of 1.5 years - last time was 2 months ago, I'm done for good) / cocaine (20-30 times, over the course of 1 year - last time was early 2010 - done for good) / cannabis (7 years - 6 month cycles of heavy daily use, on and off - have smoked only 5/6 times in the past 2 months - I'm slowing that down)
> 
> Environment:
> 
> My mom b*tches 24/7 - very possible that she has a thyroid problem as well, that would be awesome, because she drains everyone's energy with her lack of constructive criticism and negative energy.
> 
> I took 3 blood tests - 1 in Oct of 2010, 1 in February 2011, and 1 in the beg of June 2011.
> 
> The levels were very constant - except in Feb 11', my Free T4 was something like 1.2, free T3 3.5, and TSH was .44
> 
> I thought I had hypothyroidism - so I bought Porcine Thyroid from n u trivene. I took it daily for about 1.5 months, from late April 11' to the end of May 11'.
> 
> I had an appt in early June - I don't take the porcine thyroid anymore after the doctor told me that, if anything, I have HYPERthyroidism.
> 
> Then I took the blood test on June 16th 11' with:
> 
> T4 - 8.0
> 
> T3 (Total) - 98
> 
> TSH - .44
> 
> He said I was borderlining but 'okay' - I didn't care for what he said, so I got a referral to an endocrinologist. I have an appointment sometime next week, or the week after.
> 
> I don't like conventional medicine, but I don't have $ for a naturopathic doctor. I've been browsing naturalnews.com for some natural remedies but Iodine (one of the remedies I Found) was something I was scared to ingest - because I eat a lot of salty food.
> 
> Now that I think of it, could the ridiculous sweating brought on by MDMA (I would dance for 8-10 hours in a row, in a humid building) depelted my repository of iodine?
> 
> I have a bottle, it's extracted from Kelp.
> 
> Thanks for your time and help.


Hi there!! Welcome to the board and thank you for being up front! What is your major in college?

It would seem that some of your activities could have caused some permanent damage and maybe some not so permanent. Miracles do happen.

That said MDMA does mess with the Pituitary gland to a certain degree and since that is the telecommunications center for the thyroid; something could have gone off kilter.

However, there is a way to know for sure. Antibodies! Let's see if you have them for that would mean genetic and "maybe" the reacreational drug use has "triggered" them.

See what your endo has to say about these............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And for our own edification, we really need the ranges included with your lab results as different labs use different ranges.

When you post them, it should look like this...............

TSH 2.9 Range 0.00 - 0.00
FT4 10.3 Range 0.00 - 0.00 and so on.

Looks like you are on a mission to heal your body.

If you have not done so, may I recommend that you get a copy of "Change Your Brain Change Your Life" by, Daniel G. Amen, M.D.. Copyright © 1998

One of his very first books. Just amazing and has Topographics of what happens to the brain w/the use of different recreational drugs. You won't be able to put it down.

Please let us know when you see the endo and if we can help, we will!


----------



## lainey

>>The levels were very constant - except in Feb 11', my Free T4 was something like 1.2, free T3 3.5, and TSH was .44

I thought I had hypothyroidism - so I bought Porcine Thyroid from n u trivene. I took it daily for about 1.5 months, from late April 11' to the end of May 11'.<<

Other lab results with ranges would be useful, but with TSH of .44 and you thought you had hypothyroidism and took it upon yourself to buy thyroid hormone?? At that time you didn't need it with those numbers.

How about if you stop taking drugs of any kind altogether and let your body settle out--say for 6 months or so??? All three of them are thought to affect the hypothalmic/pituitary axis--so who knows how they might be influencing your numbers. In the meantime, get antibodies testing and followup on the thyroid testing. It will be impossible, however, to tell if you have a problem of any sort if you continue to medicate yourself.

No, you don't need iodine most likely. Get tested and see if you are deficient. In the Western world, most people are not. Kelp is the same thing--iodine. Too much of it can cause hyper or hypo--really, you don't need it.


----------



## bigfoot

veeare4 said:


> Drug use:
> 
> MDMA (50-60 pills over the course of 1.5 years - last time was 2 months ago, I'm done for good) / cocaine (20-30 times, over the course of 1 year - last time was early 2010 - done for good) / cannabis (7 years - 6 month cycles of heavy daily use, on and off - have smoked only 5/6 times in the past 2 months - I'm slowing that down)


Welcome!

I agree, with everything floating around right now, it's gonna be hard to pinpoint anything on the thyroid. Sure, it's easy to blame environment or diet, but that's a lot of recreational drug use over time -- it could have affected you in many ways, both temporarily and permanently. So glad to see you're cleaning up and letting your body recover! Never fun to see lives destroyed by all that crap.

One thing I would also be very concerned about is getting tested for various insidious diseases if you were sharing paraphernalia at all. No point in having any surprises down the road.


----------



## webster2

bigfoot said:


> Welcome!
> 
> So glad to see you're cleaning up and letting your body recover! Never fun to see lives destroyed by all that crap.
> 
> One thing I would also be very concerned about is getting tested for various insidious diseases if you were sharing paraphernalia at all. No point in having any surprises down the road.


Welcome! Excellent advice! Please take it, and take care of your self. 
best, Sue


----------



## Andros

bigfoot said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I agree, with everything floating around right now, it's gonna be hard to pinpoint anything on the thyroid. Sure, it's easy to blame environment or diet, but that's a lot of recreational drug use over time -- it could have affected you in many ways, both temporarily and permanently. So glad to see you're cleaning up and letting your body recover! Never fun to see lives destroyed by all that crap.
> 
> One thing I would also be very concerned about is getting tested for various insidious diseases if you were sharing paraphernalia at all. No point in having any surprises down the road.


Very good suggestion. That's why we need many heads here!


----------

